# Need a wireless repeater to extend wifi signal



## Tarun Agrawal (Jan 18, 2013)

Dear friends

I have my office at ground floor , having wifi router cum modem D-link 2750u ...now i have my room at 2nd floor where i dont get any wifi signal ... ...so please suggest the device which i should buy to extend the signal of my wifi modem ...also i can't do any wiring at home ...so please suggest.


----------



## techdabangg (Jan 18, 2013)

Whats your budget? Wifi extender can cost a bit more than routers.
I would suggest to run an Ethernet wire from your office to somewhere in upper floor and connect it to a normal wifi dual antenna router. 

TP-LINK TL-WR841N 300Mbps Wireless N Router - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com


----------



## Tarun Agrawal (Jan 18, 2013)

techdabangg said:


> Whats your budget? Wifi extender can cost a bit more than routers.
> I would suggest to run an Ethernet wire from your office to somewhere in upper floor and connect it to a normal wifi dual antenna router.
> 
> TP-LINK TL-WR841N 300Mbps Wireless N Router - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com





hey thnks for the reply ...
my budget is arnd 2k .....also i have this device u mentioned 
TP-LINK TL-WR841N 300Mbps Wireless N Router 

but the problem is i can't run wire between the 2 routers due to some problems ....
can 
TP-LINK TL-WR841N 300Mbps Wireless N Router v8.2 ... this can be used as wireless repeater ????


----------



## techdabangg (Jan 19, 2013)

Absolutely yes... Mod it with DD-WRT and you are good to go. Here is a link which you can follow to set it as repeater.
DD-WRT Forum :: View topic - HOWTO: Set TP-Link TL-WR841N V7 as Wireless Repeater Bridge


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 20, 2013)

keep in mind that above instructions are for V7/version 7 of WR841N model & flipkart is now selling V8 of this model which has no dd-wrt support yet.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 20, 2013)

Best option is to buy a cheap router ans use in repeater mode.


----------



## dan4u (Jan 20, 2013)

Get the TPLINK TL-WA701ND, it fits your need. also if the range is not enough get a TP-Link 8 dBi antenna to extend the range of the TP-Link WA701ND.
I had the Dlink 2750u, and I have to say its a pathetic router, always dropped the connection and needed a reboot every few days.

also watch this video it'll help you understand how to configure the WA701ND


----------

